# Ted Cruz is an idiot



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's one of his epic fails...

*Watch Ted Cruz Repeatedly Say He Wants To Repeal Something That's Not A Federal Law*



*huffingtonpost.com*/2015/04/01/ted-cruz-common-core_n_6973060.html
The Huffington Post  |  By Rebecca Klein Email          When Republican U.S. Sen. Ted Cruz became the first politician to officially announce his presidential campaign last week, he repeated a familiar mantra to his audience at Virginia's Liberty University.
 "Instead of a federal government that seeks to dictate  school curriculum through Common Core, imagine repealing every word of  Common Core," the Texas politician said to roaring applause. 
 The only problem? The Common Core State Standards are not enshrined in any federal law, and therefore cannot be repealed.

 Over the course of the past few months, Cruz has said over  and over again that he wants to take Common Core off the books -- as  shown in the video above. However, if Cruz were elected president, he  would have no power to do so. The Common Core State Standards are a set  of education benchmarks that have been adopted by state leaders in a  majority of states around the country. Only states have the power to  drop Common Core -- and in fact, some states have.
 When asked by Bloomberg News for clarification regarding  Cruz's stance on the academic benchmarks -- which are designed to make  sure students around the country are being held to the same standards --  Cruz spokeswoman Catherine Frazier provided more nuance.

 "Common Core is a federally created curriculum that the  state's 'Race to the Top' grants are tied to," Frazier told the outlet.  "So if the state does not adopt the standards, it gives up the grant  money. But since the federal government created this mess, there should  be a way to undo it."
 Cruz's campaign did not respond to The Huffington Post's request for comment. 

 In reality, Common Core was not federally created and is not a curriculum. Education experts and academics developed the standards,  with input from school leaders, teachers and state officials. The  standards, which emphasize critical thinking over memorization, do not  prescribe a specific curriculum, but rather outline what students should  be expected to know by the end of each academic year. 
 But, as Frazier notes, the standards are technically tied to  federal money. In his first term, President Barack Obama tied federal  Race to the Top grant money to states' adoption of higher academic  standards (without calling out Common Core by name). 

 So, in sum, it seems that when Cruz says he wants to repeal  Common Core, what he probably means to say is something much more  complex than that. But the entire national education landscape might  still look vastly different under a Cruz presidency. If elected  president, Cruz has also pledged to eliminate the U.S. Department of Education.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

Imagine a pen of rabid snarling dogs...  Imagine a man with a bucket of red bloody meat.. Imagine him throwing the entire bucket into the pen...   Imagine the dogs lunging and wildly  tearing at the meat..  Do they care if it's beef or pork?   No..  It's just tasty bloody meat and it serves the purpose.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Must be something in the air in Texas, Cruz and Perry etal.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 1, 2015)

RE:Ted Cruz is an idiot 


You just figured all this out now? Where the heck you been?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I keep hearing he's brilliant but he sure as hell seems like a opportunistic idiot con man to me, Davey.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 1, 2015)

They all said Obama was brilliant too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> They all said Obama was brilliant too.



I still think he is.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> They all said Obama was brilliant too.




And they were right!!

anyway, back to Cruz...  He isn't stupid... he knows EXACTLY what he is doing.. He knows that the base that will get him the nomination has absolutely no clue about common core not being a Federal law..  He's throwing them another bucket of red meat to gnaw on and make them give him their vote..  Cruz is playing them like a fine violin.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I still think he is.



Me too!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

I think he's an idiot for thinking he can be President.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 1, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> They all said Obama was brilliant too.



He is.  He is also gracious, patient, determined, and strong in the best sense of the word.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> And they were right!!
> 
> anyway, back to Cruz...  He isn't stupid... he knows EXACTLY what he is doing.. He knows that the base that will get him the nomination has absolutely no clue about common core not being a Federal law..  He's throwing them another bucket of red meat to gnaw on and make them give him their vote..  Cruz is playing them like a fine violin.



QS, good point but don't insult fine violins that way.  Fine violins serve a beautiful purpose, unlike Cruz followers.


----------



## drifter (Apr 1, 2015)

Not sure what he's up to.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think he's an idiot for thinking he can be President.





Me too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd be willing to bet that Cruz knows he is unelectable in the General.   I believe he is looking at Majority Leader in the Senate, or  Speaker of the House.  You don't have to be a Representative to be elected Speaker.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'd be willing to bet that Cruz knows he is unelectable in the General.   I believe he is looking at Majority Leader in the Senate, or  Speaker of the House.  You don't have to be a Representative to be elected Speaker.



NO way would he be elected speaker or majority leader, he is secretly hated by peers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> NO way would he be elected speaker or majority leader, he is secretly hated by peers.



I think he is looking at an increase in the TeaPublican caucus to push him in.   He is LOVED by them..  in fact he is already their de facto leader.


----------



## rickary (Apr 2, 2015)

Ted Cruz wants to educate students rather than the current standards where a person can go thru 12 grades and cannot read, write or add.  The current system allows more people to be uneducated and eventually allowed to vote.  Thus creating an overflow of people on the left.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

rickary said:


> Ted Cruz wants to educate students rather than the current standards where a person can go thru 12 grades and cannot read, write or add.  The current system allows more people to be uneducated and eventually allowed to vote.  Thus creating an overflow of people on the left.



Ted Cruz wants only one thing and it appears to have worked with you.  He want's to say whatever the hate mongers and teaparty worshipers want to hear.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

Ted Cruz cares about one thing and one thing only... that being Ted Cruz.  He will say and do anything to call attention to himself and to advance his career.  Duping the easily dupable is part and parcel of his agenda.


----------



## rickary (Apr 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ted Cruz wants only one thing and it appears to have worked with you.  He want's to say whatever the hate mongers and teaparty worshipers want to hear.



Democrats acting like children and name calling certainly does not work with me.  I do no watch ABC, CBS, or NBC news, those are puppets for Obama.  Watch Fox news and at least you get some truth in the political arena.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

rickary said:


> democrats acting like children and name calling certainly does not work with me.  I do no watch abc, cbs, or nbc news, those are puppets for obama.  Watch fox news and at least you get some truth in the political arena.



omg!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> omg!!!!!




Jim.... we better order up a few more rolls of tin foil..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Jim.... we better order up a few more rolls of tin foil..




This one has it bad....


----------



## rickary (Apr 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This one has it bad....



That is very nice of you, but I feel sorry for what you have along with QS.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2015)

Have you seen his first TV ad, I saw it on the television today (the English version)?


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry, I don't know this particular idiot. I'm kept busy with all the idiot politicians over this way. Anyone heard of Tony Abbott?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

Would you like to take THIS idiot??   Isn't there some obscure village that needs one?  lol!!    Yes.. I have heard of Tony..


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 3, 2015)

No thanks....Tony is only the tip of the iceberg......there's a whole party (LNP) of them.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Have you seen his first TV ad, I saw it on the television today (the English version)?




Yes, this is exactly how he won Texas, lets just hope the rest of the country is smarter than Texas TeaParty/Republicans.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 3, 2015)

[h=1]TPM LIVEWIRE[/h][h=1]Cruz's Campaign Ads To Debut During Fox's 'Killing Jesus' Easter Weekend[/h]SHARETWEETPIN-IT
Bookmark25 Comments





AP Photo / Tony Gutierrez

By*CAITLIN MACNEAL*Published*APRIL 3, 2015, 11:01 AM EDT**1315 *Views
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/cruz-ads-killing-jesus-foxhttp://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/cruz-ads-killing-jesus-foxhttp://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/cruz-ads-killing-jesus-foxhttp://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/cruz-ads-killing-jesus-foxhttp://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/cruz-ads-killing-jesus-foxhttp://forums.talkingpointsmemo.com...hen-fox-airs-killing-jesus-this-weekend/18767​

Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX), the first to announce a bid for the GOP presidential nomination in 2016, will debut his campaign ads this weekend during Fox News' showing of "Killing Jesus," according to CNN.
Fox News will air "Killing Jesus," the movie adapted from Bill O'Reilly's book for the National Geographic Channel, on Easter Sunday.

Cruz's campaign also bought air time in Iowa, New Hampshire, South Carolina and Nevada on Sunday during NBC's "A.D.: The Bible Continues," according to CNN.
The campaign spent $33,000 on the spots, which will air unusually early in the campaign cycle.
Cruz's campaign told the Washington Post that they decided to buy ads for this weekend due to the number of conservatives who would be watching the religious programs.
"For the impact, it’s crazy not to buy this," a campaign adviser told the Post.
Cruz launched his 2016 campaign at the evangelical Liberty University's student convocation in March


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you say hypocritical?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

Look at that face....   makes me want to take a punch..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, he's a joke.  He has NO chance so why even give the idiot any print.  I think I'll just sit it out and watch this fool fall.


----------



## rickary (Apr 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Look at that face....   makes me want to take a punch..



Better than yours and Hillary by the universe.  Even though he will not be the Republican nominee he beats Hillary forever.


----------



## rickary (Apr 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, he's a joke.  He has NO chance so why even give the idiot any print.  I think I'll just sit it out and watch this fool fall.



Why do you watch it if you despise it.  I cannot stand to watch Hillary and I do not.  Have never ever watched Obamanation.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess I want to see what the fool is proposing.  But, you go on ignoring whomever you wish, they say ignorance is bliss.


----------



## rickary (Apr 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Wow!  I believe this newbie just insulted your face QS!



I did not know there was seniority on this forum since it is open to the world.  Seems to me you and a few others want to dominate your opinions on this forum and I think they are wrong.  I know I am  not the only Republican on this forum and certainly will not be bullied by Democrats.  Anyways this is general discussions and you and QS keep bringing up politics.  Isn't there a separate forum for that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

This is current news and hot topics and it is where politics belongs.  I mention the newbie issue only because when one is brand new on a forum they usually don't jump in aggressively but apparently you do.  Later.


----------



## rickary (Apr 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I guess I want to see what the fool is proposing.  But, you go on ignoring whomever you wish, they say ignorance is bliss.



 I can ignore him and know what is going on and I cannot stand what is going on with the presidents leadership.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

rickary said:


> I can ignore him and know what is going on and I cannot stand what is going on with the presidents leadership.



I'm wondering if you even have a clue what is going on under our President's leadership.... I mean other than what FOX news or Rush Limbaugh tells you..


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 4, 2015)

rickary said:


> Why do you watch it if you despise it.  I cannot stand to watch Hillary and I do not.  Have never ever watched Obamanation.



If you've NEVER watched him how do you know you don't like him? Telepathy?


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm wondering if you even have a clue what is going on under our President's leadership.... I mean other than what FOX news or Rush Limbaugh tells you..



Oh dear......something else Australia needs to apologise for........Murdoch and FOX.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This is current news and hot topics and it is where politics belongs.  I mention the newbie issue only because when one is brand new on a forum they usually don't jump in aggressively but apparently you do.  Later.



You tried to play that same card with me when you couldn't act like a mature adult and discuss the issue.  Jim, you'd be better off rationally discussing your side of the issues rather than blowing your cork every time someone expresses a viewpoint that doesn't jive with your own narrow view.  Wagging your finger, calling names and telling new people that they shouldn't voice their opinion only serves to make you look childish.

You posted this with a headline that you knew would inflame others, and in other posts you've said that you enjoy taking a jab at others.  Quite frankly I think you do it because you like getting others riled up-it's a rather perverse tactic with questionable motivations.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 4, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> You tried to play that same card with me when you couldn't act like a mature adult and discuss the issue.  Jim, you'd be better off rationally discussing your side of the issues rather than blowing your cork every time someone expresses a viewpoint that doesn't jive with your own narrow view.  Wagging your finger, calling names and telling new people that they shouldn't voice their opinion only serves to make you look childish.
> 
> You posted this with a headline that you knew would inflame others, and in other posts you've said that you enjoy taking a jab at others.  Quite frankly I think you do it because you like getting others riled up-it's a rather perverse tactic with questionable motivations.



Overlooking the distortions in this post I'll  respond only to thank you for your input.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Apr 5, 2015)

He is more than an idiot 

He is a very dangerous man,

 who is able and willing to inflict increasing damage to America.

He is a highly  dangerous man...

 he doesn't seem to care about how much people are hurt..

 I wonder if he could be a psychopath.. ?

Some of them are VERY successful people.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 5, 2015)

He's definately a Sociopath..  I'm not sure he is phychotic..  But he certainly will pursue his own aggrandizement despite harm to country and Americans..


----------



## Robusta (Apr 5, 2015)

Ted Cruz may be an idiot,but the scary part is that he just blends in with all the other crazies standing in the right hand corner. 
This country would be in high clover if he was idiot enough to stand out in the crowd.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 5, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Ted Cruz may be an idiot,but the scary part is that he just blends in with all the other crazies standing in the right hand corner.
> This country would be in high clover if he was idiot enough to stand out in the crowd.



"This country would be in high clover if he was idiot enough to stand out in the crowd."  What an interesting phrase. What is the connotation of "being in high clover" ?


----------



## Robusta (Apr 5, 2015)

Josiah said:


> "This country would be in high clover if he was idiot enough to stand out in the crowd."  What an interesting phrase. What is the connotation of "being in high clover" ?



 High Clover meaning doing well. We would be doing well if he stood out because he was the only crazy in government.


----------

